

Chinese scientists have reported editing the genomes of human embryos - annanag
http://www.nature.com/news/chinese-scientists-genetically-modify-human-embryos-1.17378?

======
Errorcod3
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9423401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9423401)

Posted 30 minutes ago.

